# Portable CNC



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Not sure this is the best thread for this post so a Moderator should move it as needed.

This is the second year this chap has been a the local Farmer's market and the interest in his works remains high. He has samples for sale and does custom work at the market as time allows. He also accepts custom orders for later delivery based on complexity. All of his onsite work is done on cedar.


----------



## dexcraft (Nov 4, 2019)

They are easy to use and less power consuming.


----------



## HeatherWomac (Nov 6, 2019)

I am still in the confusion of CNC.


----------

